

Skype Expired Credit Class Action Settlement - rflrob
https://creditexpirationclassaction.com/

======
houseabsolute
This is one thing I don't like about our legal system as it stands. Skype
cannot come out and say, yeah, we probably shouldn't have done that, because
it could be used against them some day in the future. So instead they have to
pretend that, or at least publicly declare, that they think the plaintiffs'
claims are meritless, which any idiot can see they aren't. It's legally
mandated suppression of honesty.

~~~
pyre
I remember getting told by a lawyer that you shouldn't even say 'sorry' after
a car accident, because that is an admission of guilt which would damage any
defense against lawsuits that might be brought against you.

------
brettnak
I had some Skype credit expire on me. I don't intend to join in on this
madness though. Skype sent me about 7 emails about this. Something like two
months before expiration, one month before expiration, then two weeks, one
week, then 5 days, then every day for the next 5. To save your credit all you
have to do is make a call, it can last for less than a second if you want. I
think they give reasonable notifications of expiring credit.

~~~
anon20048
I got the same emails and DID make a call and sent an SMS text like the
directions said and my credits expired anyway. I remember being irritated.
Were they actively deceiving the public?

------
jackcwang
Also got this in my inbox. Haven't seen any news articles from legit sources
referencing it though...

Edit: found
[http://www.bjtlegal.com/classactions/barker/Barker_Complaint...](http://www.bjtlegal.com/classactions/barker/Barker_Complaint.pdf)

~~~
rflrob
Also: [http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2010/01/skype-class-action-
settlem...](http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2010/01/skype-class-action-settlement-
offers-us4-for-expired-credits/)

------
pwmanagerdied
I just got an email about this. I assumed that it was a scam that Gmail had
missed. Huh.

~~~
rflrob
Me too, actually. I haven't put my information in yet... still waiting to see
if I can corroborate the story. The whois on the site seems to check out
though. It's registered to a "Rust Consulting", whose website talks about
class action settlements (<http://www.rustconsulting.com/>).

